Ask HN: Any good website/ references for tech talks? - cpp_developer
======
dmlittle
[https://confreaks.tv/](https://confreaks.tv/)

------
mattbgates
You can definitely find a lot here:

[https://www.ted.com/topics/technology](https://www.ted.com/topics/technology)

